# ClipArtBoom.com Offers New Swim And Dive Vector Clip Art



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The recently released Swim & Dive collection from ClipArtBoom.com will get you off to a fast start marketing to swim and dive teams, clubs, and events. It streamlines the art process, while giving you a professional edge with diverse vector clip art and templates specifically geared to the swimming and diving market.

The Swim & Dive Pack includes 35 black-and-white and color interactive vector design templates and clip art elements that can be mixed and matched to create production-ready artwork with minimal design time. Clip art and templates are available in .eps and Adobe Illustrator (.ai) formats; templates are also available in CorelDRAW (.cdr). 

All fonts used in the design templates are included. There are templates for school and group logos, banners for teams, swim camps, meets, and championships, and more. Clip art images include waves, types of dives and strokes, goggles, swim caps and more. The vector designs can be used for screen and direct-to-garment printing, heat transfers, sublimation, rhinestones, and other types of apparel decoration. 

Everything is royalty free, with unlimited usage. Like all Clipartboom.com content, specific swim and dive clip art and designs can be purchased individually as well as in the pack.

Go to: http://www.clipartboom.com/vector-swim-dive-pack/.

ClipArtBoom.com offers an extensive library of stock artwork (vector and digital) targeting a wide-range of interests and needs. For more information, go to www.clipartboom.com; call (747) 777-2942, or email [email protected].


----------

